# thin lining anyone???



## babyhope2011

hi ladies is there anyone with success stories with thin lining mine is 5.7,i go back tues & if it doesnt improve they r cancelling my fet.

im on progynova & now they have gave me 2 patches to help,but they r very happy wiv my womb itself its just the lining? 

im praying like hell


----------



## Jeni82

babyhope2011 said:


> hi ladies is there anyone with success stories with thin lining mine is 5.7,i go back tues & if it doesnt improve they r cancelling my fet.
> 
> im on progynova & now they have gave me 2 patches to help,but they r very happy wiv my womb itself its just the lining?
> 
> im praying like hell

I had a lining issue as well. I haven't done FET, I'm on my 2nd cycle of IUI.
First cycle they gave me estradoil, i inserted it every evening before bed and it helped quite a bit. Your lining can grow 1-2mm a day (without meds). This cycle my lining went from 7.4 to 9.8 in a matter of 2 days. I also started drinking pomegranate juice, I've been told this helps as well
Best of Luck!


----------



## Helvellyn

Ladies I don't know if you're still on here or even read back posts. I'm so, so pleased to hear you both got your BFP's congratulations! 

I am in a similar boat. I have a very thin lining and have been told that Ivf is our only option. What's confusing me is the consultant said it's unlikely to work and I'm not sure why. 

Can you let me know what you did? You have given me so much hope, which sounds cliched but is so true. Thank you not so much.


----------



## Jeni82

Hi Helvellyn, 

I didn't do anything different than what I listed above. I had IUI's and was going to have IVF next cycle but I was lucky and got my BFP. 
I really hope your lining improves! Have they given you estradiol before to see if that will help at all? 
:dust:


----------



## Helvellyn

hi Jeni82. I was given some tablets (can't remember the name - Tamoxifen spings to mind but I could be wrong) and vitamin E but nothing else. 

I'm not sure our consultant is the best in the world if I'm honest. She is very keen on IVF but doesn't seem to take the thoughts and feelings of each patient into mind. 

I had three fumbled attempts with injections but that didn't work. I just don't know what to do and the womb lining problem just seems so unusual that it makes me worry.

The consultant told us that it's the worst kind of problem to have! 
Congratulations again. You must be delighted.


----------



## _Nell

Helvellyn - have you been diagnosed with ashermans? or do you just mean that your lining has been thin even on the tamoifen? Do you know how many mm it was just pre O?

I had persistently thin lining with all my IVFs, it never got to more than 7mm no matter what I took (ideally clinics like 8mm and less than that reduces youe likelihood of pg success in that cycle).
I had a FET cancelled as 3 weeks of high dose meds couldn't get it over 5mm that cycle.

I finally got pg and it was still only 7mm that cycle.

It's a very frustrating problem and if your lining doesn't respond to estrogen meds (ie you have few estrogen receptors) then your Dr is right there is little that is proven to work to help it really (and i tried everything, acupuncture, viagra, aspirin , diet etc)

I would also recommend having something more than HSG to check your uterus, a SIS or hysteroscopy just to be sure everything else is normal before you proceed with IVF

good luck

x


----------



## Helvellyn

Hi _Nell. I always had really heavy periods when I was younger and so was put on a pill to try and control it - I'm sure this is what has caused my problems but no one explains that it may result in difficulties in later life. 

I haven't been diagnosed with anything - which makes the situation all the more frustrating. During my treatment I was scanned regularly and never had a womb lining over 6.8mm. In fact I did once but that was due to a cist on my ovary as opposed to anything else. 

Was your pregnancy as a result of IVF? My concern is that I don't think my husband will go through more than one cycle. It's not about money - more about the emotional rollercoaster. 

I want to be a Mum but having been through 18 months of treatment we have to think about how damaging it can / could be on us as a couple too. We are really strong but this process is so difficult. 

Do you know of any herbal or food products which help with womb lining - I'm considering chinese teas as they are supposed to help. 

The doctor has suggested a hysteroscopy but said she didn't expect to find anything so again I'm in two minds. I'm just so confused.


----------



## _Nell

> Hi _Nell. I always had really heavy periods when I was younger and so was put on a pill to try and control it - I'm sure this is what has caused my problems but no one explains that it may result in difficulties in later life.

That's ditto me exactly!

Yes my pregnancy was a result of IVF, you might surprise yourselves at how well you cope as a couple should you need more than one cycle :)

Your lining thickness is more or less where mine is and tbh you should find the IVF drugs thicken your lining more than with the tamoxifem - 99% of people do, just some are unlucky like me.

If it's nhs I would take the hysteroscopy (especially if all you've had is a HSG and ultrasounds) you want to know everything looks great before you do IVF really. I had one and was in and out in a few hours.

Re: food or herbal products you will find zillions of reccomendations on websites and forums suggesting products that help but honestly there are none with proof that are supported my published scientific trials. In terms of herbs you don't really want to take anything that would mess with the IVF meds so i'd steer clear.

But if an alternative to IVF then a TCM practioner will concoct you up a lovely bag of fresh herbs to make into a tea (these allegedly work better than pills and taste vile! been there done that :) )
Food wise, there are suggestions that avoiding sugar, so sweet foods, alcohol, fizzy drinks etc can help.

It doesn't mean your odds are bleak though with 6.8mm, it's easy to think that when you read posts of women with 10's and 13's. The important thing in IVF for success is it's trilaminar or triple stripe in appearance (i'm sure yours is or your Dr would have said). Under 6mm has very little chance of pg, over 8mm is optimal so 6 - 8mm is still good odds.
Also, try not to get hung up on the 0.8mm (not that you have but I did!) , 6.8mm is another sonographers 7.2 IYSWIM as the measuring is tiny!
I was scanned twice in one day (the cycle that worked) by 2 clinics and they were a whole 1.2mm difference, which seems a big deal when I was worrying about 5.8mm v's 7mm!


----------



## Helvellyn

-Nell thank you so much, you have no idea how helpful your advice is and how relieved I am to find someone who has similar / the same problems as me. 

I just don't know where to turn or what to do but your comments have really helped. I know that IVF is going to be the only way for us it's just getting used to that fact and trying to put it into context and also work out how much time I should take off work and when would be best to plan it. 

I laughed at your 'don't get too hung up about 0.8mm' because I do and felt completely inadequate. I can't believe a womb lining can cause so many problems but it does. 

I don't think that the doctors know enough about this particular problem - unless you fall into the camp of not ovulating or irregular cycles they don't seem to want to know. 

I can't thank you enough. Please do let me know how you get on. When are you due? You must be so excited.


----------



## _Nell

I know how it feels to be disheartened by it, I tried vaginal viagra the lot!

There is a theory that for some people a thinner lining is just normal for their uterus, it's most common in women who've never had a pg.
There have also been no studies that show linings that achieved a natural pg, for all we know plenty of women fall pg naturally with 5mm lininings!

I got very hung up on it tbh, I scoured forums to find success stories and women in the same situation - I am pleased to say that 2 friends from forums also got pg with 6mm & 7mm linings in IVF (the same cycle as me as it happened!). We are all due end noember/december :)

It can be done so lots of luck! if you can try to stay positive or at least balanced about your lining problem. There are studies that show our stress levels don't affect IVF outcome, but personally I'm convinced that trying to stay level at least really helps.


----------

